# Is 16 weeks too long for a 1st cycle?



## jamontap (Mar 5, 2011)

Is 16 weeks to long for a 1st timers test only cycle?


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 5, 2011)

No depending on your knowledge.

Post up your proposed cycle


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes it is too long.

better to run a 6-8 week test prop cycle.


----------



## jamontap (Mar 5, 2011)

Age: 31
Height: 6'1
Weight: 204
B/F: 12 %
I'm already 8 weeks into what i origially planned to be a 12 week cycle of
Weeks 1-8 Test C - 500mg split into two injections / adex .5 eod
Weeks 8-12 Test cyp 650mg split into two injections / adex .5 eod
Weeks 12-16 ? ramp up test or start pct ?

I have both clomid and nolva on hand for pct, but haven't decided which one i'm going to use.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 5, 2011)

There is no set time someone can or can't run a cycle.
If its been good to you with minimal sides then go for the 16 if you want.

However i would only go upto 750mg for the dosage.


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 5, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Yes it is too long.
> 
> better to run a 6-8 week test prop cycle.


 
im running a test prop only cycle for 7 weeks at 437.5mg per week for my first cycle  

everyones different but i would assume shorter is better for the first cycle like im doing.  you can always do a longer one down the road.


----------



## jamontap (Mar 5, 2011)

Werd. Thanks fellas. I know from what i've read on here,  10 to 12 seemed to be more standard for a first cycle...but i'm gettin greedy. haha. Think i'll place it safe though.


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> im running a test prop only cycle for 7 weeks at 437.5mg per week for my first cycle
> 
> everyones different but i would assume shorter is better for the first cycle like im doing.  you can always do a longer one down the road.


Great first cycle.

Short prop cycles for beginners (4-6) weeks yield good gains, little to no sides and almost no shutdown. A great way to build size without losing any post cycle IMO.


----------



## zok37 (Mar 5, 2011)

im running a test prop only cycle for 7 weeks at 437.5mg per week for my first cycle  

everyones different but i would assume shorter is better for the first cycle like im doing. you can always do a longer one down the road. 


I agree.

For the first timer test prop is the best way to go.


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 5, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Great first cycle.
> 
> Short prop cycles for beginners (4-6) weeks yield good gains, little to no sides and almost no shutdown. A great way to build size without losing any post cycle IMO.


 
thats awesome to hear about retaining most of my gains

and even better is that im gonna run HCG 500iu a week for weeks 3-7 

only thing im concerned about is gyno. idk if im prone to it or not so im dropping body fat. i'll have arimidex but i really wanted aromasin.

and for anyone wondering why im doing such a weird number of 437.5mg a week is because it's 125mg every other day


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd hate to pull the pin on a cycle just as you're seeing nice gains. My first cycle was 16 weeks and I loved every day of it.
I'm in the frame of mind that if you're gonna turn to the dark side, you may aswell make it worthwhile. JMO


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 5, 2011)

I kind of wish I had gone with prop on my first cycle. The only reason I didn't was because I didn't want to be pinning every day. Now I wish I could pin my test E every day, I've grown quite fond of pinning. It's also slightly more expensive, but still pretty cheap as far as gear goes. I don't think you can go wrong either way really. Just as long as it's test. 16 weeks would probably warrant HCG though.


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 5, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I kind of wish I had gone with prop on my first cycle. The only reason I didn't was because I didn't want to be pinning every day. Now I wish I could pin my test E every day, I've grown quite fond of pinning. It's also slightly more expensive, but still pretty cheap as far as gear goes. I don't think you can go wrong either way really. Just as long as it's test. 16 weeks would probably warrant HCG though.


 
im going with prop first time because i can cut it short if something goes wrong for whatever reason.  can i start off by pinning every other day and then when/if i get used to it, switch to every day?


----------



## Vlakkie (Mar 5, 2011)

was thinking in the same lines of 16 weeks will play it by ear and see how the sides go nothing is cast in stone so might change my mind as the weeks tick by


----------

